# Lackiertes Maschinengestell leitfähig



## element. (30 August 2010)

Der Kunde fordert im vorliegenden Fall, dass alle Maschinengestellteile mit dem Schutzleiter verbunden sind. Jetzt hat das Maschinengestell über 40 Einzelteile, die alle lackiert sind (Winkelstahl, U-Stahl).
Ist es zulässig, über blankgeschnittene Gewinde und blank-flachgesenkte Schraubenlöcher den Schutzleiter auf die Einzelteile zu verbinden?

Oder muss ich 40 grüngelbe Strippen crimpen und jedes Teil anschließen?? Wie macht Ihr das?

Die eher strenge *vde*0116 sagt, "Berührbare fremde Leitfähige Teile brauchen nicht gesondert an den Potentialausgleich angeschlossen zu sein, wenn sie festen und sicheren Kontakt mit Konstruktionsteilen oder Rohren haben, die ihrerseits mit dem PA verbunden sind".
Das trifft in meinem Fall ja zu, oder?


----------



## Proxy (30 August 2010)

Sind den alle Teile mit Schweißnaht verbunden bzw. mit Schrauben? Oder sind überhaupt in der Umgebung Elektrische komponenten? 
-Z. b. Schutzzäune musst du ja auch nicht Erden.

Deswegen müsste man wissen wie die Anlage genau aussiehst. Aber es reicht auch wenn du ein Teil mit einen Bolzen versiehst und diesen dann auch eine PE-Schiene legst.
Wie gesagt man müsste die Maschine kennen um zu sagen ob man Erden muss, da manchmal auch nur einen Zentralerde ausreicht, da nur 24V auf das Gestell kommen kann.


----------



## element. (30 August 2010)

Ja, die Einzelteile sind geschweißt und das Gestell ist komplett verschraubt.
Es gibt schon 230V am Gestell.
Elektrische komponenten sind nicht überall, und es können auch nicht überall die 230V hinkommen, aber wie soll man das so genau festmachen...


----------



## Proxy (30 August 2010)

Wenn es jetzt genauso aussiehst wie ich es im Kopf hab also ein Gestell ohne lösbare Verbindung, auser mit Schraubenzieher, dann reicht meines Wissens/Erachtens eine Zentralerde mit mind.16mm² für die gesamte Anlage.

Vielleicht könnte es jemand nochmal bestätigen auch mit dem mind. Querschnitt der Leitung.

Das ist einen schwierige Frage wenn der Kunde es verlangt ist halt die Frage ob man es nicht macht, hatte auch schonmal sowas mit VW.

Sowas finde ich auch eins der schwersten Themen bei dem Anlagenbau, da der blanke Draht auf die lackierte Oberfläche kommen kann und nichts passiert trotz der gesamten Erden. Hab auch schon Altanlagen erlebt wo man den Fundamenterder nachträglich ran hat und die Schweißer erstmal weggesprungen sind weils gefunkt hat beim hindrücken des Erders.


Aber wie gesagt für mich ist das so, wenn eine nicht Lösbare Verbindung besteht, die mit dem Haupterder verbunden ist. Muss nicht zusätzlich geerdet werden. Ausnahmen hier Motoren bzw. Anlagenteile mit hohen Strömen, was du aber nicht zu haben scheinst.

Also einmal Gestell und jeweils den Motor mit Erde versorgen. Dann ein Prüfprotokoll erstellen und den Unterlagen beilegen.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (30 August 2010)

Wie kommt ihr auf 16 mm²? Also erstmal schauen, was dort die Zuleitung für einen Querschnitt hat. Ist es ein 120mm² oder eher ein 1.5mm²? Bei den dicken Tampen darf man ja laut VDE den Querschnitt halbieren (ab 35mm² Außenleiter => 16mm² PE). Und für eine unbewegliche Verbindung hab ich jetzt 2.5mm² und für eine flexible Verbindung 4mm² im Kopf


----------



## Proxy (30 August 2010)

Wie ich drauf komm? Da ich im Hinterkopf hab das man mind. 16mm² für Anlagenteile braucht. Mir is klar das man bei 2000A mehr benötigt deswegen das "mind.".
Wir haben ja den Schaltschrank verlassen und das hat nichts mit der Zuleitung zu tun. Sondern ist der Schutz der Anlage vor Fremdspannung bzw. Eigenspannung auf Erde.


----------



## element. (30 August 2010)

Die Zuleitung ist 2,5mm². Ich hätte jetzt frei Daumen ein flexibles 6mm² für den PE genommen.


----------

